# аккордеон "Берёзка



## sergius-sergius (27 Фев 2018)

Уважаемые форумчане! Нужно заменить пружину на клавише правой клавиатуры аккордеона "Берёзка". Вопрос такой - как разобрать клавиатуру. Штифт, на которой она размещена достать как на Юпитере снизу невозможно. Он установлен другим способом.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Фев 2018)

https://youtu.be/HapbQTWXdvM


----------



## sergius-sergius (27 Фев 2018)

*Kuzalogly*, спасибо большое!
Ломал голову, каким же "волшебным" способом всё это добро крепилось.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Фев 2018)

Всегда рад помочь.
Когда отсутствует напрочь ось клавиатуры- значит это всё замки и защёлки.  Причём у разных моделей разные. На одном инструменте клавишу надо тянуть вверх и назад, на другом вперёд и вверх, и таких вариантов много. Пока не в курсе- можно наломать немало клавиатур...))


----------



## sergius-sergius (27 Фев 2018)

Да уж. Как говорится, век живи - век учись!


----------

